# Lo si è imparato



## Tizona

_*Lo si è imparato* in queste settimane di isolamento da pandemia: l’unione fa la forza. [__articolo__]_

Salve,

- No acabo de entender esta construcción. Qualcuno, per piacere, può analizzarla per me? È questo una "dislocazione a sinistra"? 

- Tampoco tengo muy claro cómo traducirla: a mí solo se me ocurre algo así como "lo hemos aprendido durante estas semanas de aislamiento pandémico: la unión hace a fuerza". ¿Hay una solución mejor? 

- Per gli italiani madrelingua: cosa pensate di cominciare un articolo giornalistico così?

Grazie


----------



## Olaszinhok

Tizona said:


> Per gli italiani madrelingua: cosa pensate di cominciare comincereste un'articolo giornalistico così?


In realtà è una forma molto usata ed idiomatica.
Esempi simili:
lo si è detto; lo si è visto; lo si è sentito; lo si è commentato a lungo, ecc. La tua traduzione mi pare azzeccata.


----------



## Tizona

@Olaszinhok Perché è sbagliato dire "cosa pensate di cominciare" se non chiedo se voi comincereste l'articolo così ma sul fatto che il giornalista l'ha cominciato con questa "formula"?


Olaszinhok said:


> In realtà è una forma molto usata ed idiomatica.
> Esempi simili:
> lo si è detto; lo si è visto; lo si è sentito; lo si è commentato a lungo, ecc.



Ma questo "lo": è obbligatorio meterlo davanti il resto della frase? Posso dire "si è imparato / detto /..."? È una dislocazione a sinistra?


----------



## symposium

¡Hola! No sé, a mì "cosa pensate di cominciare" no me suena tan mal, aunque "cosa NE pensate di..." es sin duda màs comùn ("cosa ne pensi di lui? cosa ne dici di andare al cinema? cosa ne pensate della mia proposta?"). "Lo" està en el comienzo de la frase para atraer la atenciòn: "esto" lo hemos aprendido... Los lectores se van a preguntar: ¿qué es  que han aprendido? En fin, es un figura retórica. ¿No pasa lo mismo en español? "Lo sabemos muy bien: no se puede etc. etc...".


----------



## Olaszinhok

Tizona said:


> cosa pensate di cominciare


Sì, capisco,  ma detto così non suona bene: ho cercato di semplificare. Che cosa ne pensate di questo modo di cominciare un articolo giornalistico? Che cosa ne pensate del modo con cui il giornalista ha cominciato l'articolo?
Come ti dicevo è un modo molto colloquiale, idiomatico e un po' ridondante, adatto ad un certo stile giornalistico.  Potresti senz'altro impiegare la tua versione, ma occorre cambiare leggermente la costruzione della frase:
Si è imparato in queste settimane di Pandemia che l'unione fa la forza, in questo caso il che diviene obbligatorio, a parer mio. Nel primo caso, con i due punti, col_ lo _anticipi (a sinistra)  l'unione fa la forza.
_"Esto" se ha aprendido/aprendió: la unión hace la fuerza (traducción literal)_


----------



## Tizona

symposium said:


> ¿No pasa lo mismo en español? "Lo sabemos muy bien: no se puede etc. etc...".


Sí y no.
"Lo sabemos muy bien" > nosotros; "lo hemos aprendido" > nosotros.
Lo que yo no acababa de entender era la construcción impersonal con el "lo" al principio. 


Olaszinhok said:


> Come ti dicevo è un modo molto colloquiale, idiomatico e un po' ridondante, adatto ad un certo stile giornalistico.


 

Ne, ne, ne...


----------



## TheCrociato91

De acuerdo con *Olaszinhok*, que lo ha explicado muy bien.

_Lo si è imparato_ =_ Si è imparato_ (se ha aprendido) + _lo _(objeto directo)

En suma, la diferencia es que en español puede decirse "se ha aprendido" (_= si è appreso_) pero no "se lo ha aprendido" (al menos, no con el mismo significado que _lo si è appreso_), con lo cual estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta de traducirlo por una forma personal como "lo hemos aprendido".


----------



## Elxenc

Tizona said:


> _*Lo si è imparato* in queste settimane di isolamento da pandemia: l’unione fa la forza. [__articolo__]_
> 
> Creo que al ser una frase idiomàtica, como dicen, al intentar traducirla, se le ha de "buscar las vueltas", para no ser "traduttore traditore". Si añades un "que" en: _*Lo (che) si é*_ *imparato.*.. Ya resulta del todo comprensible en castellano y puedes traducir palabra por palabra. Seria así, a mi parecer:  _*Lo que sí se ha aprendido en estas semanas de aislamiento/confinamiento por la pandemia: la unión hace/da la fuerza.*_


----------



## Olaszinhok

Elxenc said:


> lo che si è


Claro, eso funciona perfectamente en castellano pero nunca podrías decir algo así en italiano,_ lo che _no existe en mi idioma.


----------



## Tizona

Elxenc said:


> _Lo que* sí *se ha aprendido en estas semanas_


Esto tiene una connotación diferente: implica que antes has hablado de algo que *no* se ha aprendido durante el confinamiento pero en este caso no hay nada antes porque es el principio del artículo.


----------



## Elxenc

Olaszinhok said:


> Claro, eso funciona perfectamente en castellano pero nunca podrías decir algo así en italiano,_ lo che _no existe en mi idioma.


  No creo haber dicho que en italiano se pueda añadir un (che). Yo le aportaba una solución de traducción "quasi" identica a la expresión italiana que han dicho que era idiomàtica, y a veces resultan difícil traducirlas literalmente, se ha de buscar otra expresión que indique el significado primitido. En las frases he hecho otras modificaciones.


----------



## Elxenc

Tizona said:


> Esto tiene una connotación diferente: implica que antes has hablado de algo que *no* se ha aprendido durante el confinamiento pero en este caso no hay nada antes porque es el principio del artículo.


Yo no lo entiendo así. Yo podría iniciar un artículo con:  Lo que si se ha aprendido...  Lo= ésto que;


----------



## Tizona

Elxenc said:


> Yo podría iniciar un artículo con:  Lo que si se ha aprendido...  Lo= ésto que;


Pues yo no. Jamás en la vida.
El problema no es el "lo". El problema es el "sí".


----------

